# Merlin Took some Treasure on the Treasure Coast



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin took another best of breed this morning at the Treasure Coast Kennel Club Dog Show in Vero Beach Florida. 

This is his 18th Best of Breed win and puts him at 99 Grand Championship Points. 

Just one more point and he will have earned his Bronze Achievement Level Grand Championship. 

This will also move him up in the National Rankings. He is currently listed at 16th based on breed points and 20th in All Breed points for his breed. 

After last Saturday and today, he should break into the top ten in his breed based on breed points. And somewhere around 13th in his breed in all breed points.


----------

